# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  icq kis7

## GREET

Прошу помощи, задача следующая, установлен КИС 7 
Нужно заблокировать любую активность ICQ 
кроме доступа к DNS по 53 порту и сети ICQ. C DNS все понятно, а вот с асько сетью никак не разберусь, делаю разрешающие правила на диапазоны 205.188.0.0 - 205.188.255.255 и 64.12.0.0 - 64.12.255.255 но все глухо =( Подскажите как быть.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## XP user

ICQ работает по удалённому порту 5190...

Paul

----------


## GREET

ICQ работает по любому порту если на то пошло, я конечно извиняюсь но вопрос был не про то по какому порту работает ICQ

----------


## XP user

> ICQ работает по любому порту если на то пошло


О том, какой удалённый порт используется когда вы пытаетесь соединиться *к серверам AOL* (вы сами указали именно эти адреса) я спорить не буду. Читайте сами:
http://www.icq.com/icqtour/firewall/netadmin.html



> *Client to server Communication*:
> 
>     * This is done via port 5190 TCP to login.icq.com (please note- allow a bi-directional connection to the port for login.icq.com and not any specific IP address, since it stands for more than one IP address).





> я конечно извиняюсь но вопрос был не про то по какому порту работает ICQ


Всё-таки немаловажный параметр, когда программа не может соединиться, вы так не считаете?

Если проблема не в этом, то тогда отвечайте, пожалуйста, на следующие вопросы:
1) Какой ICQ-клиент у вас?
2) В каком режиме работает файрвол в KIS? Желательно поставить его на 'Режим Обучение'. Тогда вы получите соответственные вопросы и надо только нажать ОК, и всё должно работать.
3) Если вы вручную настроили правила, то тогда какие правила вы уже задали файрволу для ICQ? Особенно важно то, что вы уже запретили (может быть даже в правилах для пакетов).
4) Нет ли информации в логах о том, что именно блокируется и на каком основании? Посмотреть не только логи файрвола, а также в журналах про-активкой (все события).
P.S.: Сетевая работа с некоторыми приложениями (в зависимости от типа ICQ-клиента возможно и c ICQ) в КИСе нормализуется полностью если работать в режиме совместимости. Где и как это переключить другие скажут - я не пользуюсь.

Paul

----------


## V_Bond

1 установите в кис пароль ( надеюсь он есть) ...
2 установите режим сетевого экрана - максимальная защита ...
( в сеть смогут выходить приложения для которых уже прописаны правила) ... для  юзерской машины - самое оно ....

----------


## GREET

После перезагрузки компьютера все заработало. Прям парадокс какой-то.
Извините за беспокойство

----------


## strawser

> Нужно заблокировать любую активность ICQ 
> кроме доступа к DNS по 53 порту и сети ICQ. C DNS все понятно,


Извините, можете объяснить зачем доступ к DNS по 53 порту в ICQ ? Я запретил это в правилах, а ICQ работает.

----------


## XP user

> Извините, можете объяснить зачем доступ к DNS по 53 порту в ICQ ? Я запретил это в правилах, а ICQ работает.


У меня отключена служба DNS Клиент (в целях безопасности). Поэтому каждая программа делает запрос DNS сама. Для этого требуется удалённый порт 53 [но только по адресам вашего провайдера!]

Paul

----------

